# Anyone know how to stop the blinking tempo button on M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro?



## musicalweather (Oct 8, 2021)

It is so _annoying_. 

Arrrrrgggggg! Make it stop!


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 8, 2021)

There are two ways that I know of. One involves a hammer, the other, a piece of dark tape.


----------



## Elrik Settee (Oct 8, 2021)

Blutak


----------



## rgames (Oct 8, 2021)

I have the exact same problem with the Oxygen Pro Mini on my desktop. And it is equally annoying. As far as I can tell there is no way to shut it off permanently. I opened it up and there was no easy way I could see to disconnect the LED. And I can't figure out how to do it via software or the menus.

I went with black tape but the problem is there's still some bleed through the pads that are adjacent. But the tape was enough to hide it when not looking at it.

rgames


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 8, 2021)

Does it allow you to set the internal tempo to zero? Theoretically it would then not flash at all. Just a thought…


----------



## musicalweather (Oct 8, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Does it allow you to set the internal tempo to zero? Theoretically it would then not flash at all. Just a thought…


That's a good idea, but it only allows one to set it to 20 bpm.


----------



## lumcas (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## puremusic (Oct 8, 2021)

This reminds me of my Keystep.. and not in a good way.


----------



## musicalweather (Oct 8, 2021)

3DC said:


> 1. Hold down the Tempo button to get to Tempo Menu
> 2. Push down the Enter Knob for Clock option
> 3. Select External option and press the same Enter Knob
> 4. Press Back button to exit the Tempo menu.
> ...


Boom! THANK YOU!!! I'm going to copy your instructions so I have them handy... I'm sure I'll soon have them memorized. Fingers crossed that M-Audio will get this fixed. 

Thanks to everyone else for your comments. 



Colin66 said:


> There are two ways that I know of. One involves a hammer, the other, a piece of dark tape.


Perhaps the name "Hammer-88" was prescient on M-Audio's part...


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 8, 2021)

musicalweather said:


> Perhaps the name "Hammer-88" was prescient on M-Audio's part...


Those marketing f***ers never miss a trick.....


----------



## nalxy (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi, I just had to make an account since I figured out a solution. So I have the Oxygen Pro Mini and had the same problem. Here's how I fixed it *permanently*. Hopefully it will work for you too.

1. Download the respective preset editor from M-Audio's site.
2. Plug in your device.
3. When you launch the preset editor there should be an option to select the source as "External" or "Internal". Choose "External".
4. Go to "File" and click "Send preset". Choose the preset you want to replace.
5. Through your device, select the preset you just made. Now hopefully when you start up your device the setting should save and the blinking should be no more.

Let me know if this works!


----------

